# Value Of Old Series II D* TiVo's?



## NorthOlyPen (Dec 21, 2005)

Has the appearance of the new D* TiVo DVR THR-22 rendered the old Series II D* TiVo DVR's worthless?

I have 2 DSR708's, a DSR704, and a DVR80 all with remotes and wonder what value, if any, they may have. 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Check eBay to see what they're selling for. Even before the THR22 launched, old Series 2 DirecTivos weren't selling for much, if at all. And "pre-RID" DirecTV boxes aren't worth anything, except parts value, because DirecTV will no longer activate them to a different account.


----------



## NorthOlyPen (Dec 21, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Check eBay to see what they're selling for. Even before the THR22 launched, old Series 2 DirecTivos weren't selling for much, if at all. And "pre-RID" DirecTV boxes aren't worth anything, except parts value, because DirecTV will no longer activate them to a different account.


Thanks litzdog911,

What's "pre-RID" mean?

Have looked on e-Bay but it's kind of hard to get an average since there were some that did not sell at $5.00 and some that sold for as much as $40.00.

"Owned" seems to be a desirable feature. Mine were purchased used and a couple of them have been previously activated on my D* account. How do I distinguish between "owned" and "not-owned"?

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

NorthOlyPen said:


> Has the appearance of the new D* TiVo DVR THR-22 rendered the old Series II D* TiVo DVR's worthless?


The appearance of HDTV rendered the old Series 2 TiVos worthless years ago.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

JimboG said:


> The appearance of HDTV rendered the old Series 2 TiVos worthless years ago.


I wouldn't say that they are worthless to everyone. They are worthless to me, and apparently to jimbog. People still buy Series 2 tivos without lifetime, but I dn't know why. I sold one here in Denver last week for $10 without cord or remote. I sell them as a replacement for people that already have the cord and remote but a busted box. You can use them as a VCR box, or security recorder, but not many do. I have all lifetime/evaluation boxes, so have no need to use them as a VCR like box.

I see where people still buy series 1 TiVos on ebay. I sold a Series 2 AT&T box to a guy that had a lifetime box. He changed out the power supply to fix his and kept the hard drive for a replacement.

Many people still have SD TV. We don't have the money to go HD.


----------



## NorthOlyPen (Dec 21, 2005)

JimboG said:


> The appearance of HDTV rendered the old Series 2 TiVos worthless years ago.


Could not care less about HD. We have it but given the choice, we'd rather have the old Series II TiVo boxes than all the D* brand DVR's in the world.

The new THR22 is a satisfactory replacement for the Series II. As the old CRT TV's died we replaced them with HD since that was the preponderance of model types available.

We're seriously considering changing out the HR24-200 for one of the old Series II TiVo's and when it dies going to another THR22. The user interface on D* brand boxes is a joke.

The HD feature does not matter much to us since we do not watch movies, sports, or much other HD enhanced content.

We've had the THR22 now for over a month and like it OK. Not having a "List" button is annoying but other than that we're happy.

I went to a lot of trouble scrounging up those extra 4 Series II boxes fearing that the THR22 would not make it to market. I hate to just throw them away but that may be the final outcome.

FWIW


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

NorthOlyPen said:


> Thanks litzdog911,
> 
> What's "pre-RID" mean?
> 
> ...


RID = Reciever ID

it is a number that is near the acces card slot on the reciever, Directv will not activate any unit that does not have a RID, this was a policy change awhile back


----------



## LostCluster (Feb 11, 2002)

RID is a number that allows DirecTV to track where a receiver wound up. Basically, it was a way of saying "Old receivers don't work here any more." Series 2 DirecTiVos were SD-only and not able to decode MPEG4 signals. Basically, they're going to be bricked when the SD channels go away.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

LostCluster said:


> RID is a number that allows DirecTV to track where a receiver wound up. Basically, it was a way of saying "Old receivers don't work here any more." Series 2 DirecTiVos were SD-only and not able to decode MPEG4 signals. Basically, they're going to be bricked when the SD channels go away.


I don't think they'll last that long, that's years away.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

Every day my lovely wife and I discuss going back to the DirecTiVo's for our viewing. The DTV DVR's are horrible in comparison. Our DirecTiVo's are hacked so we have even more utility with them than the DTV DVR's.


----------

